# Replacing Thetford fridge door catch



## Lancs Steve (Mar 19, 2017)

The spring in the catch that holds the fridge closed has broken our our Thetford series N3000 fridge. I've ordered the new part but the old catch is not secured with screws but with what looks to be rivets. Can anyone give advice on the best way to remove them? I can think of 2 options, try and lever the catch out hoping it will draw the rivets out as well or to drill out the heads of the rivets out, remove the catch and then try and remove the rivets with something like a molewrench - although there will be not much to get hold of. 

I thought at first glance they were torq heads on the screws, even went to get my screwdriver but then realise they were only a slight dome. It's annoying that what should be a simple job is now complicated just so the manufacturer can save a fraction of a penny! 

Any advice welcomed - see photo below - sorry it's not very clear!

Thanks
Steve


----------



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

They do look like either hex, torq or star screws especially as they have washers underneath. Would not expect a pop rivet to have a washer.

This picture from ebay shows screws supplied with the replacement:

https://www.bing.com/images/search?...0&qpvt=thetford+fridge+door+cathch&ajaxhist=0


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Hi Steve,

I think that you will find that they are screws. "*I can think of 2 options, try and lever the catch out hoping it will draw the rivets out*". * DONT*

Use a proper screwdriver for the job, could be a "TORX", it is hard to see from your picture.

Drew


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Not a rivet, use a T-10 Torx bit to undo.

Terry


----------



## Lancs Steve (Mar 19, 2017)

Thanks everyone - you are perfectly right it is a T - 10 Torx head! I didn't know they did them so small but I have a bit the right size hidden away in one of those kits of a 100 pieces.

Going to book my visit to SpecSavers now.......

Thanks again, what a great forum!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

They use them in domestic situation these days as they are less obtrusive, and harder to graze yourself on, you see them on cheaper radios and toys etc to stop peeps fiddling to, I believe they are designed for insertion into pre-drilled plastic only, so use minimum torques when you get to putting them back in.


----------



## sh61 (3 mo ago)

You don't have to buy the complete latch assembly. You can get a replacement stainless steel spring from eBay. Auction number is 134029064943.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Oh dear I think he has found a solution after 5 years.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

sh61 said:


> You don't have to buy the complete latch assembly. You can get a replacement stainless steel spring from eBay. Auction number is 134029064943.


Good first post, this forum needs more people like you who are happy to help others.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Welcome to the forum sh61!


----------

